# SAMBA & WinXP - My blood boils in anger!

## kevinp

Hello again.  Once again, I have a problem.  A very annoying problem!  I've spent the better part of four long months trying to get SAMBA to work with WinXP SP1.  Well, I think you all can see where I'm going here....

Before I start,  I have one question: Has MS deliberatly filtered out SAMBA ??    Unfortunetly, I don' thave another computer here with a different OS to see if SAMBA is working and it's just XP being all jackassy.  My log screen says all is good.  WinXP says it doesn't see anything.  

Below is my smb.conf:

```
[global]

workgroup = home

netbios name = webserver

#encrypt passwords = yes

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

security = share

password server = none

[homes]

comment = Home Directories

read only = no

browseable = no

path = /home

#socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

[drive1]

comment = drive 1

path = /mnt/hdb1

browseable = yes

write list = siggie, root

[drive2]

comment = drive 2

path = /mnt/hdd1

browseable = yes

write list = siggie, root

[web]

comment = webserver files

path = /var/www/localhost

browseable = yes

write list = root

```

My overal goal was to provide a simple SAMBA server that just stored all my MP3s and crap.  It's turned to be much more complicated.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I'll provide anything that is needed... excluding passwords  :Twisted Evil:  lol

----------

## kevinp

oh yeah, forgot to mention. I did searches thru here and never found anything that corilated to my situation. =/

----------

## bunder

I've seen XP do this to win9x machines, and even NT4 machines.  

Here are a few things I would try/check:

((Going to assume the server is accessible, no firewall to block pings/ports))

If you leave both running for 48 hours does it show up then?

Can you run \\webserver\web\ or \\ip\web\ ?(redundant)

Can you try telnetting to it on port 135?  It should open, but it probably won't respond.

Check your hosts file?  Try adding both boxes to both machines files.

Tried re-emerging samba?

I don't know if you've tried any of that, but I hope this might help you root out the problem.

--beugh

PS:  I think encrypt passwords is supposed to be set to yes.  I'd maybe comment the password server line too.

----------

## wood

1. Is NetBios enabled in your TCP connection in the Windows machine?

2. Can you acess it manually? like: \\ip_of_server\

3. Use a samba browser in localhost (in the server) to see if samba is really working correctly. In kde for example: smb://localhost

That is most likely a samba config problem if the above does not work.

Cheers,

woodstock

----------

## lothar

Try setting security to share and make a user on the linux box with the same name and password as on the windows computer

smb.conf:

```

[global]

security = user

```

How to make a samba-user:

```

smbpasswd -a windows-username

```

You will be prompted for password.

----------

## ticho

That won't help to make winxp _see_ the server, as it's a different service.

I would try explicitly turning on options "local master, "domain master" and "preferred master". Also, set "os level" to something higher than 40.

Point of this is, that you can never trust winXP to be a good workgroup master.

----------

## ticho

Oh, and tell samba to also be a WINS server (windows name resolution): options "wins support" and "wins proxy" set to "on"

----------

## nobspangle

Repeating a few things other people have already posted

1. Make sure you have no firewall on the XP box (once you get it working you can think about turning the firewall on) this includes the windows ICF.

2. In your smb.conf uncomment the encrypt passwords line, passwords need to be encrypted for windows XP

3. Change security to user, this is the way all Windows NT based systems work

4. Try turning on local master prefered master and domain master

5. Enable the wins server on samba (wins support = yes) and tell the XP box where it can find the wins server

6. Try accessing the shares on the samba server from the run box on the xp machine using the IP address (e.g. \\192.168.0.10\web)

7. Get rid of the line password server = none I don't know what you are trying to achieve with it

8. Make sure you have set up the siggie and root users using smbpasswd

----------

## passenger 57

you have to turn off encrypted passwords in xp -registry.

we use xp as clients and gentoo as File-servers (samba 3.0)

 Configuring the Windows XP Client:

Notes : Only Windows XP-Professional Edition can join the Domain, it does not work for WindowsXP-Home Edition.

STEPS:

1) Make sure that the workstation belonged to the same workgroup as the server and have a fixed IP address and hostname assigned.

Think this is your step

2) Change the registry entry, run the command regedt32 and do the below

a) RequireSignOrSeal Registry hack

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\netlogon\parameters

"RequireSignOrSeal"=dword:00000000

b) Use the Registry Editor and edit the

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System\CompatibleRUPSecurity to have the DWORD value of 1

3) Use the Group Policy Editor (gpedit.msc) and enable "Computer Configuration\Administrative Templates\System\User Profiles\Do not check for user ownership of Roaming Profile Folders".

4) Go to MyComputer right click Properties. Go to Change and click on Domain and enter the domain-name you want to join. When joining the domain for the First time enter userid as root and give the samba password. Make sure there is an entry for the root in the smbpasswd (samba password) file.

5) Reboot and then the changes will be effective. 

source 

http://www.ccs.uky.edu/docs/samba.htm

HTH   :Laughing: [/b]

----------

## nobspangle

why bother turning off password encryption, when you can turn it on on the server? That's pointless

Also your solution has nothing to do with the question, the poster wasn't asking how you join an XP client to a samba domain.

----------

## passenger 57

please forgive me, i'm a german user and my english is not the best.

 :Sad: 

----------

## petterg

Switch off "simple file sharing" in XP. (control panel->folder options).

With simple filesharing on a XP mashine tend to only talk to win98 and other XP machines with the sfs switched on, and connect only to shares that does not require any username or passwords!

If you're able to get to smb://localhost from the linuxmachine, and still not able to connect from XP with sfs off, try the universal windows fix: reinstall

----------

## gabo

verify that  the xp computer is in your /etc/hosts config file.

I had the same problem and it was just samba not finding others computer on the network.

----------

## petterg

Actually I just had a similar problem - w2k computers said \\server didn't exist. However I could get into \\192.168.1.1 (server ip). Restarted samba, and the w2k computers and everything was working again.

----------

